# Update on Canon (our Cane Corso pup) and Laila (our mini daschund)



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

So we finally got to take his stitches/tape/cone off! :rockon: Still a few small scabs, and the adhesive on his ears but I'll clean em good in a day or so once the air gets to them some more. Can't wait to see em all healed with some fur back on em!

Here he is @ 13.5weeks, he is about 30lbs now. playing with our mutt Daisy who is 4 now and a fat 75 lbs. hopefully a lil exercise with him will trim her down!

sorry for the crappy cell phone pix, better ones to come later!




























And here is Laila, our mini dapple daschund, she is about to be 2. We had her fixed yesterday, so she was zonked out on the couch asleep and drugged up. We will get some more pix of her once she heals!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! Love the name Canon, are you a photographer by any chance?


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks! i am on the side lol, howd u kno?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm an amateur photographer myself, and Canon is my camera of choice! . What are you shooting with right now?


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'm an amateur photographer myself, and Canon is my camera of choice! . What are you shooting with right now?


lol, oh ok! I actually shoot Nikon, but Canon stuck lol. I was thinking through camera names and it hit me. We got him from our friends who own Pirate's Den Cane Corso, so pirates... canon... and it stuck lol. But the idea came from the camera brand.

I shoot a D40, Hoping to upgrade to a d7000 or d300s soon.


heres a few i could get to quick from our last trip to Asheville. I just do it for fun, and side jobs here and there for people


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You have beautiful dogs.
And I must say you are amazing at Photography.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He's looking really nice. 

Is that the blue ridge parkway? It's such a beautiful sight in fall. We ride through there all the time in the fall (don't live that far from it).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful photographs!


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks everyone. yes that is the blue ridge parkway in NC side of it. linn cove viaduct is the name of that. theres some pictures out there practically identical to the one i took, theres a popular rock to take pix off of. my wife is from asheville so we get to visit there a bit, isnt but about a 5 hour drive from wilmington which is on the south east coast of NC if u arent familiar

we got some really nice shots of him at our friends/breeders house today, cant wait for her to send them to me.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You take some nice pictures!  I shoot with a Canon XTi right now, only have a couple of kit lenses, but I'm hoping to be able to save up to buy some really good glass sometime in the next year or so.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks! thats all i have right now is an 18-55 kit lens, and a 55-200vr. i also have a 50mm/1.8 prime i never use bc the d40 won't autofocus it b/c it doesn't have a built in af motor  new camera one of these days.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Sigh, I keep dreaming of new cameras. Gotta get working on winning that lottery! Do you mostly do landscapes, or do you do portraits as well?


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

mainly landscape/nature type stuff, but ive done some wedding/events and car shots on the side


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice! I really like that last shot of the rings. I'm pretty much strictly a landscape/wildlife girl, but I am trying to work on my other skills. I have jewelery I make that I need to get some good pics of, and having some trouble since I only ever deal with natural light! Still working on it though!


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Very nice! I really like that last shot of the rings. I'm pretty much strictly a landscape/wildlife girl, but I am trying to work on my other skills. I have jewelery I make that I need to get some good pics of, and having some trouble since I only ever deal with natural light! Still working on it though!


hmmm. do you have a speedlight/hotshoe mount flash? look into one, i got a cheaper sunpak and it rotates and has TTL metering so it "talks" with the camera and adjusts accordingly to focal distance etc. It was under $200. 

If you get one of them, you can bounce the flash off of walls, or off the ceiling which I did in the ring picture above. 

If you really want to take some detailed shots, make yourself a light box. the link below uses fabric and what not, but you could just as well get a cardboard box and line it with white poster board, etc. theres different techniques to make them and light them, you could probably make one for $25 with lights, if you can bargain shop.

keep me posted, or if u have any questions feel free to ask. i dont know much but i help where i can.

http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you, that's very helpful! I'll definitely keep you posted! 

This is more along the lines of what I typically shoot:


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome! that foggy rock pic is sweeet! i've never had my camera when the fog is cool like that 

what are them buildings in the last pic? crazy looking. some sort of industrial plant? i work at a nuclear plant, but never quite seen buildings like that!


i'm fixin to post a photo thread, ill link it in a sec. feel free to add more pix to it!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks! That rock shot actually isn't fog, I just shot the waves coming in on a slow shutter speed. 

The building in the last shot is an old grain elevator in Thunder Bay, ON. The sign on top actually dates from World War Two, according to a local resident. They're all waiting for it to fall off so they can get their hands on it, lol. The resident I spoke to actuay asked me to take a super closeup of it to see what was written on it. He and his neighbor had a bet, lol. The photography thread is a great idea, we used to haveone going here, but no one posted in it for so long, it's been forgotten about. Good to start a new one!


----------

